# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Обработка обмена с сайтом из 1С Управление торговлей 8.2

## KiliSA

Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли бесплатно найти обработку по Обмену с сайтом из 1С Управление торговлей? Куплена 1С Предприятие 8.2, немного дописана по розничной торговле, теперь требуется настроить обмен продукцией  с сайтом интернет-магазина, в 1С Предприятии такого обмена в Сервисе нет.Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## arccos6pi

какая ут?какой двиг у сайта?

----------


## KiliSA

Управление Торговлей 8.2. Только не поняла что такое "двиг у сайта " :)

----------


## arccos6pi

*KiliSA*,торговля 10.3 или 11?
И сайт на чем?1c битрикс?

----------


## KiliSA

Сайт не на Битрикс, на ВебАсист. Вот ссылка http://old.webasyst.ru/support/help/...tegration.html. Могу написать выгрузку номенклатуры в файл, там есть возможность импорта из файла с разделителями, но зачем изобретать велосипед, если уже все изобретено. Сейчас либо купить 1С Управление Торговлей, что по большому счету не нужно, либо все-таки найти одну лишь обработку  из нее по обмену с сайтом.

----------


## arccos6pi

пока не совсем понятно о чем речь,так как и в ут10,3 и в ут11 из коробки есть обработка обмена с сайтом

---------- Post added at 12:02 ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 ----------

даже в ТиС 9,2,если не ошибаюсь,бала такая обработка

----------


## KiliSA

УТ не покупали, только 1С предприятие, в Сервисе нет возможности Обмена с сайтом. Я правда еще чайник, извините, если что -то не то говорю или ндопонимаю

----------


## arccos6pi

*KiliSA*, 1c предприятие - это всего лишь платформа, без конфы работать вы не сможете
сделайте принтскрин окошка "О программе"

----------


## KiliSA

вот скрин-шот

----------


## arccos6pi

*KiliSA*, у вас не управление торговлей,а *бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0*
вряд ли существует такая обработка обмена
тут или писать обработку с 0, или попробовать переделать обработку из ут 10,3

----------


## KiliSA

Зато теперь дошло теперь и про платформу и про конфигурацию :)

---------- Post added at 12:30 ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 ----------

получается, что можно сохранить ее из конфигуратора УТ, как внешнюю обработку и попробовать адаптировать к бухгалтерии предприятия ?

----------


## arccos6pi

> получается, что можно сохранить ее из конфигуратора УТ, как внешнюю обработку и попробовать адаптировать к бухгалтерии предприятия ?


именно

---------- Post added at 12:33 ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 ----------

хотя нет,я посмотрел...у обработки ОбменССайтом даже формы нет

----------

KiliSA (29.09.2013)

----------


## KiliSA

откуда-то она появляется, для настройки...



> именно
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:33 ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 ----------
> 
> хотя нет,я посмотрел...у обработки ОбменССайтом даже формы нет




---------- Post added at 12:43 ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 ----------

в любом случае спасибо за помощь :) хоть теперь ориентируюсь в конфигурациях, а то еще , как слепой котенок в 1С

----------


## arccos6pi

*KiliSA*, при настройке обмена обработка ПомощникНастройкиОбменаДа  ннымиССайтом
а при обмене используется общая форма ФормаВыполненияОбменаДанн  ыми
при большом желании и достаточных знаниях собрать обработку под БП можно

----------


## KiliSA

Спасибо еще раз, надо подумать.

----------

